# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  علاج أخطر فيروس

## عاشقة الصمت

علاج أخطر فيروس

    - فيروس WIN و هو من أخطر الفيروسات على الإطلاق و غالبا يقوم بنسخ نفسه عدة مرات مما يعجز أي مضاد على القضاء عليه لكن هناك طرق لقتله.............لكم البعض منها

    الطريقة الأولى :

    اتبع الخطوات التالية لإبادة هذا الفيروس ( يفضل أن تكون في الوضع الآمن للنظام )

    1- قم بتشغيل برنامج إدارة مهام ويندوز (Alt+Ctrl+Del)
    2- ابحث عن العملية MDM.EXE وانهي العملية
    3- إذا لم تجد العملية أغلق مدير المهام .
    4- قم بتشغيل "الأداة المساعدة لتكوين النظام" , من ابدأ -> تشغيل , اكتب msconfg
    5- اذهب إلى التبويب "بدء التشغيل "
    6- أزل علامة صح من أمام العنصر MDM ثم انقر موافق
    7- قم بتشغيل هذا البرنامج RavMon Killer ثم انقر على الزرRestart
    8- قم بإعادة تشغيل الجهاز
    9- هكذا تم إبادة هذا الفيروس المزعج


    * ملاحظة : إذا لم تنجح الخطوات السابقة فقم بعملها مرة أخرى في الوضع الآمن .
    الوضع الآمن (Safe Mode) : هو الضغط المستمر على الزر (F8) عند إعادة تشغيل الجهاز مباشرة ومن هناك واصل الخطوات السابقة .


    ************************************************** ************************************************** ********

    الطريقة الثانية :

    ** الخطوة الأولى **

    1- إيقاف استعادة النظام .
    2- طريقة إيقاف حفظ استعادة النظام :
    - اذهب إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر
    - اضغط عليها بالزر الأيمن للفأرة
    - اذهب إلى خصائص
    - ثم إلى استعادة النظام
    - ضع علامة صح كما هو موضح أدناه :



    ملاحظه / هذه الخطوة مهمة جدا فهي تمنع الفيروس من نسخ نفسه بعد إزالته .
    - بعد علامة الصح على الخانة نضغط apply بعدها ok
    - عمل مسح (Scan) لجهازك عن طريق أحد برامج الحماية التي تم تحديثها .


    ** الخطوة الثانية **

    1- تشغيل Run
    2- اكتب regedit
    3- أتبع هذه الملفات بالترتيب :
    HKEY_CURRENT_USER
    Software
    Microsoft
    \******s
    CurrentVersion
    Run
    إذا اكتشفت ملف اسمه :
    RavMon.exe أو copy.exe فقم بمسحه فورا.
    و إذا اكتشفت ملف اسمه :
    yyyyyyyy"="<path to Trojan فقم بمسحه فورا أيضا .
    4- قم بعمل مسح (Scan) شامل لجهازك عن طريق أحد برامج الحماية التي تم تحديثها لديك .
    5- عندما تنتهي قم بتفعيل أو تشغيل استعادة النظام .
    6- أعد تشغيل جهازك وإن شاء الله تنتهي مشكلتك .

    ************************************************** ************************************************** ********

    الطريقة الثالثة :
    وهي طريقة يدوية .

    أولاً : نفحص الجهاز بأي برنامج حماية من الفيروسات – وأفضل برنامجين( NOD32 أو Kaspersky ) ونراعي أن يكون البرنامج محدث ، وهو طبعا سيلتقط بعض من ملفات الفيروس ولكن ستبقى ملفات ستتم إزالتها في ثانياً .

    ثانياً :بعد الانتهاء من الطريقة الأولى نعمل الآتي ...
    1- اذهب إلى ( Start / ابدأ )
    2- ثم ( تشغيل / Run )
    3- اكتب الأمر التالي [ regedit ] وهي نافذة الريجستري
    4- افتح نافذة الريجستري واضغط على تحرير(edit) ثم بحث (search) أو اختصر واضغط على الزر (Ctrl+F)







    5- اكتب الأمر [ copy.exe ] ثم ابحث وامسح
    ثم اكتب الأمر [ rose.exe ] وابحث وامسح
    6- ستظهر لك الملفات التي بحثت عنها امسحها وبعد ذلك اضغط F3 لمزيد من البحث وكل ما تجد ملف امسحه

    ثالثاَ : المرحلة الأخيرة :
    1- اذهب إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر
    2- اضغط على ( أدوات / Tools ) وتجدها في أعلى المستعرض
    3- ثم خيارات ( المجلد/Folder Options )
    4- ثم إلى (عرض / view (
    5- أزل علامة الصح من هذين الأمرين :



    6- ثم ضع علامة الصح في هذا الأمر :



    7- اذهب إلى كل قرص الذاكرة قابل للإزالة عندك مثل CوD وF وعندما تجد هذه الملفات امسحها فورا وبدون تردد أو أبحث عنها وامسحها :
    copy.exe أو rose.exe و autorun.inf و : host.exe أو svchost.exeو RavMon

    ملاحظة : بالإمكان استخدام برنامج النيرو (Nero) في البحث عن المجلدات المخفية وملفات النظام المحتوية على فيروسات مثل تلك الصور التي بالأعلى ؛ وذلك عن طريق إضافة ملفات لحرقها بالقرص (Add) فتظهر معها كافة الملفات المصاحبة سواء كانت ملفات مخفية أو تابعة للنظام .

    و أعد تشغيل الجهاز .. بعد التأكد من مسح هذه الفيروسات و إن شاء الله ستنتهي مشكلتك مع هذا الفيروس

----------


## العالي عالي

معلومات رائعة وقيمة

يسلمو عاشقة

----------

